# SATA - PATA(IDE) - USB Converter/ Adapter



## Techguy (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 2 HDD's at home: one is a 80GB Laptop SATA drive and the other is a 40GB Desktop PATA drive. 
I would like to use them with my new PC.

I was thinking of buying a SATA PATA USB converter to use them, however I'm not sure which site to purchase it from. I would like Cash on Delivery and at least 1 month warranty (3 months and 1 year is also good).

And, the power supply which is sometimes included wont factor into my decision because I will be using my PC's PSU to power the drives, so please recommend a site (links ) with Cash on Delivery and a good price.

I found these, please recommend:

Buy New USB To SATA & USB To IDE Cable Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping

Buy USB 2.0 To Sata-ide Cable Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping

Buy USB To SATA IDE Adaptar Cable Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping

Thanks

*www.naaptol.com/cables-connectors/usb-to-ide-sata-cable-adapter/p/12299273.html


----------



## sksundram (Dec 30, 2013)

Just curious. Don't you have any IDE slot on your motherboard?


----------



## Techguy (Dec 30, 2013)

No! I'm using a DH67BL (Socket 1155). No IDE slot. Also, I want to use the drives without opening up the cabinet.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys I am facing similar situation right now. I have data on my PATA HDD(old PC) and I want to take backup from those PATA HDDs. The problem is that old desktop stopped working. For some reason, its not getting powered up. So i cannot just use pendrives in my old PC to take backup. I want all data from that PATA HDD in my laptop's HDD.  Its very important cause that data is extremely important. Its very urgent too, i need that data very soon. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 11, 2014)

if u want use as an internal drive u can use this IDE to SATA converter u can get it for 150 or less  locally  
IDE TO Sata Sata TO IDE Adpter Converter | eBay


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> if u want use as an internal drive u can use this IDE to SATA converter u can get it for 150 or less  locally
> IDE TO Sata Sata TO IDE Adpter Converter | eBay



Thanks for reply. Actually I have laptop, not desktop. So I cannot connect that PATA HDD to my laptop with USB only


----------

